# Mr. Pete cutting oil can



## twooldvolvos (Dec 14, 2020)

Made this cutting oil can after watching Mr. Pete make one.  First try was a fail using a tuna can.  This one was try #2 using a canned heat can and 3/4 copper pipe.  It works fine.


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 14, 2020)

Does the flame burn well through the tube?  Okay, you probably use it with brushes and oil, but I bet it would still make a good chafing dish flame.


----------



## tonydi (Dec 15, 2020)

Well done.  I'm going to have to make one of my own.  I got one of those plastic no-spill paint cups from Lakeshore Learning that lots of people online were saying was a quick and inexpensive solution.  I put in a copper pipe just like you did but even though it only holds WD40, the plastic doesn't like it.  After less than a year the bottom of the cup has bowed outward so it's not very stable.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Dec 15, 2020)

tonydi said:


> Well done.  I'm going to have to make one of my own.  I got one of those plastic no-spill paint cups from Lakeshore Learning that lots of people online were saying was a quick and inexpensive solution.  I put in a copper pipe just like you did but even though it only holds WD40, the plastic doesn't like it.  After less than a year the bottom of the cup has bowed outward so it's not very stable.


I thought the 3/4 heavy gauge pipe I used might be too heavy but instead it helped with stability.  I had only $1 in the can because I bought it at a dollar store.  The copper was some scrap I had.  So the cost is minimal.  The hardest thing for me was trying to put a flare on the top of the copper.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 15, 2020)

If you soldered it with the pipe extended to the inside of the can, just shy of the bottom would it not work like a "no spill" can?


----------



## twooldvolvos (Dec 15, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> If you soldered it with the pipe extended to the inside of the can, just shy of the bottom would it not work like a "no spill" can?


I sawed some notches into the bottom of the copper pipe so the oil could seep into the tube.  I didn't try it but I'm sure it will be a no spill oiler.


----------



## NC Rick (Dec 15, 2020)

I haven't watched Mr Pete's video But I do follow him.  I'm sorry I underestimated your build.  I'm a wimp, I bought mine so I'll shut up


----------



## aliva (Dec 16, 2020)

I built one like Mr. Pete's didn't like it, bought a spill master, still not that good, Ended up using a lab wash bottle much better ,no brush to worry about and very precise in applying  oil


----------



## twooldvolvos (Dec 16, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> If you soldered it with the pipe extended to the inside of the can, just shy of the bottom would it not work like a "no spill" can?


Yep.  That is the way I did it.  Actually, I let the copper touch the bottom of the can but sawed a few oil access slits into the bottom of the copper to let the oil seep in.


----------

